# Ball Python Shedding Issue



## Selket (Jun 16, 2009)

We have two ball pythons, and one of them is having a shedding problem. It sheds fine except for the head and about 2 inches down the body. The other snake sheds fine. 

Also we have tried to put him in a smaller tank with wet newspaper for a day or two. And we have tried using some shed assisting oil from the pet store.

Anyone have any ideas whats going on and how to help. 

Thanks


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Selket said:


> We have two ball pythons, and one of them is having a shedding problem. It sheds fine except for the head and about 2 inches down the body. The other snake sheds fine.
> 
> Also we have tried to put him in a smaller tank with wet newspaper for a day or two. And we have tried using some shed assisting oil from the pet store.
> 
> ...



First make sure the water dish is big enough for your snake to soak in at any giving time. once you know he is about to go into shed I'd give him a soaking (outside of the tank in a tub or something) about every other day just in case you never see him soak in his own water. 

Also  humidity really helps these snakes shed so if you can house him in a rubbermaid bin because those keep in heat and  humidity very well. If you house him in this, when you know he is going to shed you should mist it every other day to keep it humid. This will help not to mention he will already have a  water dish to soak in.

The stuff you brought was it called shed aide? if it wasnt try that. I used to use it before i knew how to properly house my snakes and it worked for me.

Also make sure you have something they can  rub up against that will help a lot like a  wood hide or something to that effect but nothing too sharp.


----------



## Selket (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.


The stuff we have is called shed away. We did soak him in the bath tub, (he did not like that at all) Also we do have a wood hide for them to rub on. Also he does go to the water dish daily, and the dish is big enough for them. We do have a rubbermaid hide with moist paper towel in it. 

I just don't get why everything but his head sheds fine. And the female, who we keep in the same setup as the male, sheds fine.

We also mist the setup daily.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Selket said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> 
> The stuff we have is called shed away. We did soak him in the bath tub, (he did not like that at all) Also we do have a wood hide for them to rub on. Also he does go to the water dish daily, and the dish is big enough for them. We do have a rubbermaid hide with moist paper towel in it.
> ...


Do not keep two snakes in the same  tank at all it causes stress cause they will lay on top of each other (this is not cuddling) as a sign of dominance. 

so stress may/may not play a small part in why it may be having shedding problems.


----------



## Selket (Aug 16, 2009)

Also we have been noticing that his eyes seem to have scales on them, even after he sheds, you can see scales still. They are not like eye caps (or whatever you use painters tape to remove). When compared to the female, her hers seem nice, clear, and smooth. Anyone know what this problem could be?


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 17, 2009)

those are eye caps.  the best thing to do is to take the snake and put it in a small shoe box sized tub.  in the tub, put a dish towel that has been soaked with water.  it also help to have a small bit of water in the bottom of the tub.  put the snake in this and make sure its heated.  don't over heat it!  just make sure to keep it around 85ish.  this will loosen the skin.  this will also help with the eye cap issue.  you cant just stick tape to them and have them majically come off.  they have to be mositened up.  

good luck and the next time the snake goes blue, up the humidity.  mist the cage every other day and that will help.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Aug 18, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> Do not keep two snakes in the same  tank at all it causes *stress cause they will lay on top of each other (this is not cuddling) as a sign of dominance. *
> 
> so stress may/may not play a small part in why it may be having shedding problems.


Have never heard of that.  Housed numerous snakes together in large enclosures with several hide boxes, they always end up in the same hidebox chilling out.  Can't count how many times I have found several snakes huddled together under tin and logs in the field.  Not disputing your opinion, just an interesting subject.  New thread, new thread!


----------



## Selket (Aug 18, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> those are eye caps.  the best thing to do is to take the snake and put it in a small shoe box sized tub.  in the tub, put a dish towel that has been soaked with water.  it also help to have a small bit of water in the bottom of the tub.  put the snake in this and make sure its heated.  don't over heat it!  just make sure to keep it around 85ish.  this will loosen the skin.  this will also help with the eye cap issue.  you cant just stick tape to them and have them majically come off.  they have to be mositened up.
> 
> good luck and the next time the snake goes blue, up the humidity.  mist the cage every other day and that will help.


I am pretty sure they are not eye caps. His whole body will go grey, including his eyes (ready to shed) and then he will shed. The grey will come off his body including his eyes. His eyes will then be glossy (like he just shed), but if you look close you can still see the "scaley" texture on his eyes. I have taken eye caps off before and this does not look like eye caps.

Maybe I will try to get a picture


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 19, 2009)

a day or two before a shed the snakes looks normal again.    they eyes will clear up just like before the shed.  if the eyes are scaley then they are pobably eye caps stuck on there.


----------



## secular (Aug 25, 2009)

lucas is likely correct, they are retained eyecaps.  that fits with your description of the problem as well.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 25, 2009)

It sounds like your snake is having issues shedding, so eyecaps is a reasonable assumption if the eyes look cloudy. Typically improper shedding is indicative of other problems be it husbandry, mites, stress, etc. My primary words or warning would be to make sure they are eyecaps before you try to remove them. Too many newbie keepers try to remove "eyecaps" because they look dimpled and they accidentally remove the scale covering the eye. In these cases, it becomes a constant lifetime struggle to keep the snake from getting infections in the exposed eye. If the snake were in my collection, I'd do the following:

1: Put the snake in its own enclosure. Whether it is stress, husbandry, or whatever else, until you figure it out, (and even after if it were me) I'd keep the snake alone.

2: Soak the snake in shallow tepid water that reaches 1/3 up the snakes body. Do this for 30 mins a day and include a rock or a stick in there so that if the skin comes loose it can catch on something and be removed.

3. When you remove the snake from the soaking tub, peel the shed if possible, but be very careful near the eyes.

4: Don't stress about the eyes too much. The next time the snake is nearing a shed, make the cage more humid than normal. Then once snake sheds, remove the old skin and look at the head region. If it is complete with eyecaps, life is good. If not, then you'll have to take measures to remove the old scales while leaving the spectacle attached.


----------



## Selket (Aug 29, 2009)

So there are normally scales that cover the eyes? He is looking a lot better now, actually the best I have seen him since his last shed.


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 14, 2009)

Selket said:


> So there are normally scales that cover the eyes? He is looking a lot better now, actually the best I have seen him since his last shed.


Yes. As you know snakes lack eyelids.The eye is protected by a scale called the spectacle. When the snake sheds, this scale is sloughed as well. This scale is sometimes dimpled on healthy ball pythons.


----------



## Lucas339 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> Yes. As you know snakes lack eyelids.The eye is protected by a scale called the spectacle. When the snake sheds, this scale is sloughed as well. This scale is sometimes dimpled on healthy ball pythons.


dimpling usually means low humidity.


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> dimpling usually means low humidity.


Not on ball pythons. With most other snakes this may hold true, but ball pythons can have dimpled eyes even if humidity is fine.


----------



## Lucas339 (Sep 18, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> Not on ball pythons. With most other snakes this may hold true, but ball pythons can have dimpled eyes even if humidity is fine.


ask any ball breeder this question and all will answer as i have....low humidity.  there eyes should not be dimpled.


----------



## Lucas339 (Sep 18, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> Not on ball pythons. With most other snakes this may hold true, but ball pythons can have dimpled eyes even if humidity is fine.


educate youself:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76644&highlight=dimpled+eye

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50428&highlight=dented+eyes

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=44361&highlight=dented+eyes

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22857&highlight=dented+eyes

and if this isn't proof enough that dimpled eyes ARE a problem with humidity, refer to the The Complete Ball Python by Kevin McCurley....it sounds like you need to read it.


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> educate youself:
> 
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76644&highlight=dimpled+eye
> 
> ...


Oh.... you got me. Burn.....I should go back and reread my basic husbandry books. Allow me to go and hide under a rock...... If you think humidity is an issue, then here is a simple way to see. Test the humidity. If the humidity is correct and the eyes are still dimpled, then what? As was the case mentioned in "Reptiles" magazine a few years back. The article was about boneheads that thought their snake had retained eyecaps and decided to rip off the spectacle. If the snake is shedding properly, humidity shouldn't be an issue. If the snake is not shedding properly and the sloughed skin is missing the spectacle, then humidity may be an issue. My initial advice is posted below. If you disagree, then go right ahead. I'm not too interesting in getting in an online pissing contest. This issue has been addressed many times on many forums. It is getting a bit old. If you want to raise humidity to the point fungus grows in your tank, go right ahead. If you want to rip off a dimpled "eyecap" hoping it was retained shed go ahead. It makes very little difference to me. Though your snakes might mind. Once again, I'll include my initial advice to the OP. Advice I feel (personal opinion) would be safe for the snake and make it possible to see if humidity is an issue before I took part in activities that could harm the animal. Good luck.




Jmugleston said:


> It sounds like your snake is having issues shedding, so eyecaps is a reasonable assumption if the eyes look cloudy. Typically improper shedding is indicative of other problems be it husbandry, mites, stress, etc. My primary words or warning would be to make sure they are eyecaps before you try to remove them. Too many newbie keepers try to remove "eyecaps" because they look dimpled and they accidentally remove the scale covering the eye. In these cases, it becomes a constant lifetime struggle to keep the snake from getting infections in the exposed eye. If the snake were in my collection, I'd do the following:
> 
> 1: Put the snake in its own enclosure. Whether it is stress, husbandry, or whatever else, until you figure it out, (and even after if it were me) I'd keep the snake alone.
> 
> ...


----------

